# 2016 R35 facelift onwards wanted



## Christo85 (9 mo ago)

I'm after an 2016+ R35 facelift preferably in grey but open to other colours.
Ideally up to 20k mileage, fsh, mods are welcome would prefer 4.25 tune. 
Please PM me pictures, specifications and price. Private buyer.
Thanks Chris


----------

